# Nginx tries to bring up eth1 instead of eth0

## dman777

When starting Nginx on my cloud server, it tries to bring up eth1 instead of eth0. Any suggestions?

```

public-node app # /etc/init.d/nginx start

 * Bringing up interface eth1

 *   10.209.34.117/19 ...

RTNETLINK answers: File exists                                                                                [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth1 failed to start

 * Bringing up interface eth1

 *   10.209.34.117/19 ...

RTNETLINK answers: File exists                                                                                [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth1 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth1 would not start

 * ERROR: cannot start nginx as net.eth1 would not start

public-node app # 

```

```

public-node app # lr /etc/init.d/

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    6 Oct 20 15:38 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    6 Oct 20 15:38 net.eth1 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  18K Oct 16 04:21 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1.6K Oct 16 04:21 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 2.0K Dec 31 01:16 nginx

```

----------

## mounty1

OK, two days since you posted and no one else has stepped in.  If you're running a cloud server I assume you have a bit of a clue about networking, routing and stuff but your output shows that the problem is that nginx is dependent on netmount, which in turn is dependent on net.eth1.  So the question is why does netmount depend on net.eth1 ?  I don't know why a network service should specify a particular interface.  Try /etc/init.d/netmount start to see if it really does depend on net.eth1.

If this message is all obvious and unhelpful, say so and I'll delete it so your question still appears unanswered.

----------

## Hu

Please post the output of:

```
for file in /etc/rc.conf /etc/conf.d/{net,nginx}; do echo "$file"; cat -n "$file"; done ; /etc/init.d/nginx ineed
```

----------

## dman777

Long time but ran into this again... you are correct. I removed 'need net' and it no longer will try to use netmount.

----------

